# Our mice



## britaxcooper (Oct 14, 2008)

Here are our 11 girl's... if anyone could help us out with their colours that would be great.

Matilda - Broken chocolate









Masie - Broken black (dutch marked?)









Magic - Broken black and tan









Museli - Broken agouti









Mischeif - Agouti









Plum - Satin (not sure on the colour?)









Berry - Not sure as she's more grey in the light than the picture shows









Olive - Broken black









Sugar - PEW









Peaches - Broken RY?









Vanilla - BEC


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Olive is a banded black = )

Such lovely mice you have there = )


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Berry is an agouti broken or banded. They are all very cute...


----------

